# Part P



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Anyone read the prize winning letter in Profesional Electrician for January. Says it all - and from a College lecturer it has to be taken seriously

Frank


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Now I've got to go and retrieve it from the bin...back shortly


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

Yet to read it, but for my penny worth Part "P" is worthless, undermined by DIY stores and generally a waste of time. Jobs for the boys, work three times as hard for  all
(give me commercial/industrial any day as it's a lot less messing around)

PS. we have Part P and I'm the quality supervisor


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Just managed to rescue it before one of my 4 Jack Russels passed its own editorial comment
Just echoes what we have all said., sad but true


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

frank said:


> Anyone read the prize winning letter in Profesional Electrician for January. Says it all - and from a College lecturer it has to be taken seriously
> 
> Frank


No, I am not a subscriber. Any chance of posting
it on this thread? It sounds interesting.

Thanks!


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

Finally laid my hands on this, to me a part p course is a disgrace. I personally think it make a mockery of it all.

As a part "p" registered company it's a total load of horse that is unenforceable, lets face it the only people brought to book were down right dangerous. 

All this BS does is allow the wide boys to under cut us - I'd like the Australian model one licence to buy it and one to fit it.

Would allow us to separate ourselves as skilled professionals, what really me off is these learn in a week courses.


----------

